# anyone had any luck rehoming a rooster?



## CatGecko

My pet rooster 'Captain' has been with me one year, however a couple of days ago I get a complaint from a miserable woman who lives a couple of roads away. One of my parents works with her so don't want to upset her so he has to go..):

He's a cuckoo french marans, great at protecting the hens (i'm sure one of the cats lurking by would have got one of the hens by now if it wasn't for him), he's also very confident around people.

Eating/dispatching is out the question so finding him a new home is the only option. Nobody wants him and I have until Saturday to find him a home. :'(

I've tried phoning people who put ads up saying they have loads of land and can take unwanted hens AND roosters but they all say they have enough roosters. I've found a nice man in Yorkshire who wants him but that's a four hour drive away.

I'm so upset about this, I really want to keep him, I hatched him from an egg. 
Has anyone here managed to find a rooster a home? It's only been two days since I've been trying to rehome him so i'm not sure if i'm over reacting.


----------



## Denise aka Martini

just wanted to say he is a lovely looking lad hope you find a nice home for him


----------



## CatGecko

Thank you, he's so lovely too i'm really worried I wont find somewhere in time! :'(


----------



## Denise aka Martini

why until Saturday hun have you tried advertising him on other sites dunno if im allowed to say on here (pre loved, Gumtree Pets At Home Countrywide) both Pets at Home and Countrywide has an advertising board also try Poultry World (think that's what its called) Hope this helps.


----------



## CatGecko

I think my dad was embarrassed that the crowing had upset someone so he wanted to re-home him immediately, we phoned a few places who all said no but then one farmer said he could dispatch him for us if we want, we said no but he said he could keep him for a week until we found somewhere or else he'll have to.  So he's at this farm now. He's such a lovely and healthy bird, it seems a waste. 
I must have put at least ten adverts up now on different sites. Haven't tried gumtree yet, and i'll try the other sites you suggested also, thank you very much.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

I've never managed to rehome a cockerel unless they're stunning quality or I've sold as part of a trio, apart from Cream Legbars which people seem to want right now. I don't bother advertising anymore, mine go to the pot now as 6 resident cocks is more than plenty. It's never a waste if they're eaten rather thank killed for no reason.


----------



## Drayvan

I used to live in the area and did a fair bit of voluntary work at Blackberry Farm RSPCA they often take in poultry, have you tried them? 

R S P C A
Blackberry Farm Animal Centre
Quainton
AYLESBURY
HP22 4RJ

*Contact details:*

0300 123 0752
[email protected] 

Itd be worth a shot rather than have him destroyed, he's such a beautiful bird. As much as people moan about the RSPCA i can personally vouch that these guys are good and compassionate and do NOT euthanize animals willy nilly. Hope they are able to take him on :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky

COCKEREL

rooster is american : victory:

i'm afraid its just the way it goes, cockerels often have to be dispatched.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i just shut mine up in a shed of a night and let them out at a reasonable time.

on-one can moan if he`s not crowing @ 6am and being a pain.

if i`ve rehomed a cockeral i`ve tended to sell a female with him to make a pair. on his own you`ve got little chance.

theres a cockeral trader page on bookface thats quite good for rehoming them too


----------



## CatGecko

Thanks for all the replies,



SilverSky said:


> COCKEREL
> rooster is american : victory:


Haha thanks, that's the third time i've been told off for that! :whistling2:

I've tried the rspca a few days ago and they said no, thanks for the address anyway.

I think I would of been OK with dispatching if I hadn't owned him for a year and just dealt with it when it needed to be.. it's just he's had just a good life and he's so friendly, I couldn't bring myself to do that after one year..

We found a place which takes unwanted birds so we went to pick him up from the farm he was staying at and he looked awful.. half his wattle was hanging off and a spike from his comb was missing.. He had so much dried blood on him but the farmer was nice and gave him his own coop for the rest of his stay.

We took him to the new place and I wasn't happy.. it was a muddy cage filled with birds, turkeys, peacocks, ducks, geese and a few roosters.. who jumped him and kept cornering him. Felt so bad leaving him there.. the turkeys were attacking him too..

Do you think the other birds will peck at him because of the blood? I'm scared he'll be pecked to death, there was no where for him to hide! 

It was a 90 mile drive away but i'm so tempted to go get him.. 

sorry for rambling on..


----------



## Drayvan

Aw sorry to hear they couldn't take him. Personally i say go and take him home, and leave him in a dark pen until a reasonable time of the morning to prevent him waking people up. He probably causes a lot less noise pollution than the dogs i had in my old bucks neighborhood  whatever you choose, i hope it all works out for you


----------



## joe190

call the rsspca national call centre on 0300 1234 999 and tell them you've found him in your garden on some rubbish, they'll take him to a homing cntre


----------



## LiamRatSnake

You need to get him from there. I'm really sorry to say it again, but there are hardly any suitable homes for cockerels. That one sounds awful and it would be much better for him if you dealt with him.
I'm sorry you're not nearer I could have shown you how it's done on one of my table birds.


----------



## adamntitch

just to say a cockreal is a male up to a year old then the correct term even over here is rooster lol


----------



## Graham

I always thought it was Cockerel up to 1 year then Cock for an adult? Lots of people seem to carry on calling them cockerels though as they're embarrassed saying the word cock!

I was lucky and managed to rehome one of mine with the swan sanctuary at the end of the road, despite the name they do take in other birds sometimes, afaik he's still living down there. I did give them a fairly hefty donation at the time and have given them money every year since.


----------



## Denise aka Martini

*aww poor bird*

Hi hun ive been watching this thread to see what progress you have made in re homing him, i don't like the sound of where you have left him sounds horrible place but what's the alternative and a 90mile drive is a hell of a journey. Not knowing anything about cocks :blush: could you not keep him shut away until a reasonable time of the morning then let him out, as has been already stated? I feel for you hard decision :sad:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Graham said:


> I always thought it was Cockerel up to 1 year then Cock for an adult? Lots of people seem to carry on calling them cockerels though as they're embarrassed saying the word cock!
> 
> I was lucky and managed to rehome one of mine with the swan sanctuary at the end of the road, despite the name they do take in other birds sometimes, afaik he's still living down there. I did give them a fairly hefty donation at the time and have given them money every year since.


That's how I've always known it to be.
I'm so used to being asked if I have a cock or how is my snake ect, in work that it's water off a ducks back nowadays. S'cuse the pun.


----------



## Graham

Well since my Brahma cock died I don't get all that any more, being a particularly large breed didn't help, my sister in law in particular just couldn't resist making comments about my "big cock" every time she came round.


----------



## Zoo-Man

LiamRatSnake said:


> That's how I've always known it to be.
> I'm so used to being asked if I have a cock or how is my snake ect, in work that it's water off a ducks back nowadays. S'cuse the pun.


And I'm still waiting for you to show me pics of your pionus! :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Zoo-Man said:


> And I'm still waiting for you to show me pics of your pionus! :whistling2:


Haha I forgot about that! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

LiamRatSnake said:


> Haha I forgot about that! :no1:


I hadn't! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly

wonder if you homed him to the place near me that takes them in? 

thought all males were cockerals, and rooster was an americanism?
thought it was just females that changed after a year old, from pullet to hen?


----------



## LiamRatSnake

pigglywiggly said:


> wonder if you homed him to the place near me that takes them in?
> 
> thought all males were cockerals, and rooster was an americanism?
> thought it was just females that changed after a year old, from pullet to hen?


I'm sure I have it in a book somewhere that says about them being called cocks after a year or their first moult. I believe Americans call them cocks then roosters after a year too.


----------

